# NS cobra board new bindings match



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I wouldn't buy the Holograms without demo'ing first. I think they're gonna be a love it or hate it thing.

I'm not a big fan of Ride and their aluminum baseplates, but if you already have a pair of Rides and like them, the Maestros should match the Cobra pretty well.

One binding you don't have listed that I'd throw into the mix is the Flux TT30.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I use Salomon Chiefs with my 161 Cobra and really like the combination.


----------



## flyingsquirrel (May 1, 2014)

Tanker said:


> Looking for new bindings to match with NS Cobra. I currently ride NS Proto HD with Ride Maestro bindings. I really like the Maestro bindings, but was looking for something else for this board. What I don't like are Burton and Union bindings. Have had both and didn't care for either, though I know several that will swear by them. Here's what I'm considering.
> 
> Ride Maestro
> Salomon Hologram
> ...



This is off topic, what urged you to purchase a COBRA after riding the PROTO? 

The reason why I ask is I just purchased a PROTO HD last week, however I went back and forth between both COBRA and PROTO for weeks!

You'll have to let us know what your take on the differences are .

Mahalo


----------



## Tanker (May 1, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I wouldn't buy the Holograms without demo'ing first. I think they're gonna be a love it or hate it thing.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of Ride and their aluminum baseplates, but if you already have a pair of Rides and like them, the Maestros should match the Cobra pretty well.
> 
> One binding you don't have listed that I'd throw into the mix is the Flux TT30.


Thanks, I was really unsure about the Holograms and was thinking the same thing, but I never considered the Flux bindings. Have you had experience with Flux? If so what would they compare to or how would you explain the ride


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

13'/14' Ride revolts - 
ride revolt binding | eBay

There's a few colors/sizes for $140 or best offer. I picked mine up to pair with my never summer legacy for $130. You can get the ratchet system so tight it will cut off your circulation. They are also a medium/soft flex, which works great for all mountain riding for me.


----------



## blooh (Apr 5, 2014)

flyingsquirrel said:


> This is off topic, what urged you to purchase a COBRA after riding the PROTO?
> 
> The reason why I ask is I just purchased a PROTO HD last week, however I went back and forth between both COBRA and PROTO for weeks!
> 
> ...


I too went back and forth on both those boards. I ended up with the Proto based on flex, true twin and I was finding myself in the park a little more often. I mainly rode my Gnu Billy Goat before getting the Proto. Now I'll probably sell the Gnu since I haven't touched it all year since riding the Proto. I bought the Cobra for $250 brand new at local shop clearancing out . I couldn't pass up the deal really only reason I ended up with it this year, but I wanted both now I have both. Kind of a board whore. Hope to get out on it next weekend


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Tanker said:


> Looking for new bindings to match with NS Cobra. I currently ride NS Proto HD with Ride Maestro bindings. I really like the Maestro bindings, but was looking for something else for this board. What I don't like are Burton and Union bindings. Have had both and didn't care for either, though I know several that will swear by them. Here's what I'm considering.
> 
> Ride Maestro
> Salomon Hologram
> ...


K2 formula will work.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

If you already like the Maestro, try Capos. Only slightly stiffer highback, but because it's flat, you still have a lot of tip-tail freedom. The Maestro shouldnt be too different, but perhaps better suited to Proto, while the Capos to the Cobra.

I have the Capos on a similar board and i love them. I got them for a really good price too. They are very light and comfortable, have a very nice agile feeling for park and trees; yet nice and responsive for bombing. I do the same as you ~75% all mtn and 20-25% park.

For some reason the capos do have that "made in china" look, sort of like Rome. But they're good quality (opposed to Burton and Union, which appear of better quality).


----------



## Tanker (May 1, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> Interesting. I have/had two of those boards (the Cobra and the Billy Goat). Great price for the Cobra, but I would probably try sell it (rather than the Billy Goat) if I were you - seems to me that is offers nothing that is not already covered better by the combination of the Proto and the Billy Goat.


I totally agree with you on that combination. I think I've just grown bored of the Billy. Once I ride the Cobra and I can better asses. I'm sure it's not as fast as the Billy though. What bindings did you run on your Cobra?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

To me the flex of both boards were quite similar. The Cobra was definitely more substantial, but the flex was close enough most bindings would work for both.

Ran 390 bosses on the Cobra and it wasn't too stiff nor soft. Just right.


----------

